# First Vet visit - award winning preformance!



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Sooo I took Rogan, my newly adopted 9 month old, to my veterinarian to introduce him to them and for a quick exam. Lanee tagged along, but I'll get to that in a minute. Rogan was a gentleman, through and through! Greeted the techs and the doctor and allowed them to be hands on with no issues. In fact when the doctor opened the door to head back to her office, he went right with her...lol...then came back.

Lanee on the other hand needs to take some cues from Rogan. Lanee is terrified of the vet. Apart from not being a touchy-feely GSD to those she doesn't have a relationship with, being stuck with a needle or felt around by people she doesn't regularly see...well, it makes vet visits a pain.

I'm trying to take Lanee there on occasion to let her hang out in the lobby, maybe hop on the scale to get weighed, get a treat, and head home...hopefully she sees it's not always a bad place to be. Today she sat quietly in the exam room and just watched, but was clearly stressed out, and more than happy to leave when it was time to go.

But hats off to Rogan...it was an award winning performance!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations to your new addition, and the awsome vet visit. Sounds like you have a gentleman in your pack! Photo's please..


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

No vet photos unfortunately but here are some new ones from today! Rogan is the dark coat, Lanee is the lighter coat


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice dogs you got there!!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Thankie


----------



## Henrik Meurke (Jan 21, 2015)

I enjoy reading this post !


----------

